# English Bookstores, please!!!



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Sam. My family and I recently moved to Marbella. I'm desperately searching for English bookshops. Currently I order books from the US, which arrive weeks later.... Please help! I'm looking esp. for stores that provide children's books. Thanks a lot!
Sam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

English bookstores are kind of scarce outside the big cities.

Better you should order from the bookstores in the UK, especially something like Amazon.co.uk. You can normally get delivery in 4 or 5 days, and they can usually get most US titles (if they aren't published in the UK) pretty quickly. Amazon.fr and Amazon.de both offer good selections of English language books, too, with slightly better delivery times than from the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> English bookstores are kind of scarce outside the big cities.
> 
> Better you should order from the bookstores in the UK, especially something like Amazon.co.uk. You can normally get delivery in 4 or 5 days, and they can usually get most US titles (if they aren't published in the UK) pretty quickly. Amazon.fr and Amazon.de both offer good selections of English language books, too, with slightly better delivery times than from the UK.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev! Currently, I'm looking at a 3 to 4 week delivery from the US... Your way is a whole lot mre feasible! Thanks, Sam


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> English bookstores are kind of scarce outside the big cities.


They're pretty scarce in them too. But I'll confess I haven't really looked as they tend not to keep what I need/want anyway. Don't ask!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samanthatt88 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Sam. My family and I recently moved to Marbella. I'm desperately searching for English bookshops. Currently I order books from the US, which arrive weeks later.... Please help! I'm looking esp. for stores that provide children's books. Thanks a lot!
> Sam


The Miramar at Fuengirola, the big indoor shopping centre has an English bookshop just as you go in on the righthand side!

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... I dont know, but I wouldnt mind betting there's one in "La Canada", the mega huge shopping centre, just up the road from Marbella!!

Jo


----------



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

jojo said:


> The Miramar at Fuengirola, the big indoor shopping centre has an English bookshop just as you go in on the righthand side!
> 
> Jo


Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it as soon as possible!
Cheers, Sam


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

samanthatt88 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Sam. My family and I recently moved to Marbella. I'm desperately searching for English bookshops. Currently I order books from the US, which arrive weeks later.... Please help! I'm looking esp. for stores that provide children's books. Thanks a lot!
> Sam


hey sam, if you go to the La Canada shopping centre, FNAC, sell books in english, its a section near the tills, there is also a shop along the main road, Av de Ricardo Siriano, along the way to the burger king , you have to go up a lil slope once you see the sign for a SuperSol, i think they sell a few english books, its worth a look if nearby

i hope that helps i dont know if they will have the books your looking for, but its worth a look


----------



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

rix said:


> hey sam, if you go to the La Canada shopping centre, FNAC, sell books in english, its a section near the tills, there is also a shop along the main road, Av de Ricardo Siriano, along the way to the burger king , you have to go up a lil slope once you see the sign for a SuperSol, i think they sell a few english books, its worth a look if nearby
> 
> i hope that helps i dont know if they will have the books your looking for, but its worth a look


Hey, that's too cool!!! I shopped at the Supersol this morning, living about a mile down the road towards Puerto Banus! Thanks so much, that helped a lot. I will check it out tomorrow!
Sam


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

samanthatt88 said:


> Hey, that's too cool!!! I shopped at the Supersol this morning, living about a mile down the road towards Puerto Banus! Thanks so much, that helped a lot. I will check it out tomorrow!
> Sam


aw no worryz also try el corte ingles, everyone in spain tells me they sell anything and everything....who knows, but you can check out their website before going...hope you find what your looking for

rikki


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, there is an English bookshop in El Ingenio shopping centre near Velez-Malaga; it is located just past the Eroski supermarket. A bit further afield is a second-hand english bookshop in Nerja with a huge stock of books - you can take back any you have read and they will pay you a small price for them. A long trip but could be worth it if you stock up with enough books for say 6 months!!


----------



## greenie (Nov 7, 2008)

FNAC at La Cañada have a very small range of English books, about two bookcases I believe, but you should visit your local Bookworld which exclusively sells English books. Their website is www dot bookworldespana dot com


----------

